# nice tail and other stuff



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

tails


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Really nice....uhmmmm...tail....I like the Lemur.:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Now that's a tail..

http://evolutionbioc334.blogspot.com/2012/03/vestigial-human-tail.html


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Tails, well okay. Just a different kind of website.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Somehow those look kind of out of place without the rest of the costume:jol:

I doubt the guy wearing a fox tail with his business suit is going to get a promotion any time soon, either:googly:


----------

